# emerge --depclean

## luna80

vorrei chiarimenti sull'eliminazione di pacchetti orfani o obsoleti con depclean...nonostante utilizzo gentoo da diversi anni non ho mai badato tanto a questo aspetto (pigrizia e "guarderò poi")

beh ora mi ritrovo con oltre 70 pacchetti (mi sembrano troppi...) che emerge --depclean vorrebbe eliminarmi ma non so se effettivamenti siano tutti sacrificabili. per dire, ad esempio, mi propone di eliminare nano ma poche righe sopra mi sconsiglia di farlo

la mia domanda...posso dare per certo che i pacchetti che mi tornano con emerge --depclean non siano più necessari? e nano?

posto qui l'output 

```
gentoo ~ # emerge --ask --depclean

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence of this, it often becomes necessary to run 

 * `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Calculating removal order...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

    selected: 1.9.3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

!!! 'app-editors/nano' (virtual/editor) is part of your system profile.

!!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.

 app-editors/nano

    selected: 4.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-lang/vala

    selected: 0.42.7 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 0.46.7 

 dev-python/bz2file

    selected: 0.98 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libdvbpsi

    selected: 1.3.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/pygtk

    selected: 2.24.0-r4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 virtual/python-ipaddress

    selected: 1.0-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/ant-apache-bsf

    selected: 1.10.7 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 4.19.66 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 5.4.38 

 sys-devel/llvm

    selected: 7.1.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 9.0.1 

 dev-python/pyenchant

    selected: 1.6.6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-libs/libwnck

    selected: 2.31.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 3.30.0 

 virtual/shadow

    selected: 0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-lang/mujs

    selected: 1.0.6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/wxpython

    selected: 4.0.6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 3.0.2.0 

 media-libs/gegl

    selected: 0.3.34 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 0.4.18 

 sys-devel/llvm

    selected: 8.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 9.0.1 

 virtual/pam

    selected: 0-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-portage/unsymlink-lib

    selected: 17 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-util/astyle

    selected: 3.1-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/iniparser

    selected: 3.1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/bsh

    selected: 2.0_beta6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-gfx/scour

    selected: 0.37 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-eselect/eselect-opencl

    selected: 1.1.0-r4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-libs/libXxf86misc

    selected: 1.0.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-gfx/uniconvertor

    selected: 2.0_pre379-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 4.19.97 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 5.4.38 

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 4.19.57 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 5.4.38 

 dev-java/jsr305

    selected: 3.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 4.19.72 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 5.4.38 

 x11-libs/gtksourceview

    selected: 2.10.5-r3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 3.24.11 4.4.0 

 dev-python/lxml

    selected: 4.4.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/asn1crypto

    selected: 0.22.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 virtual/python-enum34

    selected: 2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

    selected: 1.9.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 virtual/libmysqlclient

    selected: 18-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 4.19.86 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 5.4.38 

 x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce

    selected: 3.2.0-r201 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-lang/php

    selected: 7.3.17 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 7.4.6 

 dev-lang/yasm

    selected: 1.3.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/pyblake2

    selected: 1.1.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 gnome-base/gnome-common

    selected: 3.18.0-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/pyxattr

    selected: 0.6.0-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libmad

    selected: 0.15.1b-r9 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-lang/vala

    selected: 0.44.11 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 0.46.7 

 dev-libs/libpthread-stubs

    selected: 0.4-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 5.4.28 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 5.4.38 

 dev-java/ant-contrib

    selected: 1.0_beta3-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/icedtea-web

    selected: 1.6.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 4.19.82 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 5.4.38 

 app-eselect/eselect-cblas

    selected: 0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/pygobject

    selected: 2.28.6-r55 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 3.34.0 

 sys-devel/gcc

    selected: 9.2.0-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 8.3.0-r3 9.3.0 

 dev-python/cython

    selected: 0.29.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-doc/doxygen

    selected: 1.8.16-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/pathlib2

    selected: 2.3.5 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 java-virtuals/servlet-api

    selected: 3.0-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-gfx/imagemagick

    selected: 7.0.10.7-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/ant-ivy

    selected: 1.4.1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/xerces

    selected: 2.12.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/bsf

    selected: 2.4.0-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/commons-vfs

    selected: 1.0-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/xml-commons-external

    selected: 1.4.01-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/xalan

    selected: 2.7.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/commons-cli

    selected: 1.3.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/xml-commons-resolver

    selected: 1.2-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api

    selected: 7.0.100 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/scandir

    selected: 1.10.0-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/jakarta-oro

    selected: 2.0.8-r3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/xjavac

    selected: 2.4.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-devel/binutils

    selected: 2.32-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 2.33.1-r1 

 dev-lang/python

    selected: 3.6.10-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 2.7.18 3.7.7-r2 3.8.2-r2 

 dev-java/commons-collections

    selected: 3.2.1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/commons-net

    selected: 3.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/xalan-serializer

    selected: 2.7.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/jsch

    selected: 0.1.52 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/bcel

    selected: 6.0_rc3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/commons-httpclient

    selected: 3.1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/commons-codec

    selected: 1.7 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/jzlib

    selected: 1.0.7-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/commons-logging

    selected: 1.2-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/jflex

    selected: 1.6.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/javacup

    selected: 0.11b_p20151001 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/ant-core

    selected: 1.10.7 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/javatoolkit

    selected: 0.3.0-r9 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: =dev-java/ant-contrib-1.0_beta3-r2 =dev-python/cython-0.29.4 =dev-python/pyxattr-0.6.0-r1 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.66 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.4.28 =sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2 =sys-devel/binutils-2.32-r1 =dev-java/commons-codec-1.7 =dev-java/ant-core-1.10.7 =media-gfx/scour-0.37 =dev-java/javatoolkit-0.3.0-r9 =dev-python/asn1crypto-0.22.0 =dev-java/xjavac-2.4.0 =dev-lang/vala-0.44.11 =dev-python/scandir-1.10.0-r1 =dev-java/xalan-serializer-2.7.2 =dev-java/jzlib-1.0.7-r2 =dev-python/pathlib2-2.3.5 =dev-java/xalan-2.7.2 =media-libs/gegl-0.3.34 =dev-java/commons-logging-1.2-r1 =x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-3.2.0-r201 =dev-python/wxpython-4.0.6 =dev-libs/iniparser-3.1-r1 =dev-java/javacup-0.11b_p20151001 =gnome-base/gnome-common-3.18.0-r1 =dev-java/commons-net-3.2 =dev-java/jsch-0.1.52 =sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0 =x11-libs/libwnck-2.31.0 =x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.10.5-r3 =dev-java/commons-collections-3.2.1-r1 =dev-lang/vala-0.42.7 =x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.3 =dev-lang/mujs-1.0.6 =dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-7.0.100 =dev-java/bsh-2.0_beta6 =app-editors/nano-4.2 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.82 =dev-java/jakarta-oro-2.0.8-r3 =dev-java/ant-ivy-1.4.1-r1 =dev-util/astyle-3.1-r2 =dev-java/ant-apache-bsf-1.10.7 =media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.10.7-r1 =dev-java/jflex-1.6.1 =virtual/libmysqlclient-18-r1 =dev-java/bcel-6.0_rc3 =app-eselect/eselect-opencl-1.1.0-r4 =virtual/python-enum34-2 =dev-java/jsr305-3.0.1 =media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r9 =virtual/shadow-0 =dev-python/lxml-4.4.2 =app-doc/doxygen-1.8.16-r1 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.72 =virtual/python-ipaddress-1.0-r1 =dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r55 =java-virtuals/servlet-api-3.0-r2 =dev-lang/python-3.6.10-r2 =dev-java/xml-commons-resolver-1.2-r1 =media-gfx/uniconvertor-2.0_pre379-r2 =dev-python/pyblake2-1.1.2 =dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r4 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.86 =app-portage/unsymlink-lib-17 =sys-devel/llvm-8.0.1 =dev-java/xml-commons-external-1.4.01-r1 =dev-java/commons-vfs-1.0-r1 =x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0 =media-libs/libdvbpsi-1.3.2 =dev-lang/yasm-1.3.0 =dev-lang/php-7.3.17 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.97 =dev-java/bsf-2.4.0-r2 =dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.4-r1 =x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.4 =virtual/pam-0-r1 =app-eselect/eselect-cblas-0.1 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.57 =dev-java/commons-cli-1.3.1 =dev-java/commons-httpclient-3.1-r1 =dev-java/icedtea-web-1.6.2 =dev-java/xerces-2.12.0 =dev-python/pyenchant-1.6.6 =dev-python/bz2file-0.98

```

grazie mille a chi ha voglia di dedicarmi qualche minuto per aiutarmi a capire meglio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per nano dipende da cosa hai impostato come editor di sistema, per esempio io ho impostato vim (eselect editor list) cosi' che depclean mi ha fatto eliminare nano con lo stesso messaggio.

Questo accade perche' nano e' l'editor di default per gentoo.

Il resto dei pacchetti non mi sembra ci sia niente che possa compromettere il tuo sistema, fai solo attenzione hai pacchetti slottati come il kernel o gcc, nel primo caso assicurati che elimini quelli che non usi piu' mentre per gcc decidi tu se vuoi quelle versioni (io per esempio tengo sempre l'ultimo e con gli altri creo il binario con quickpkg).

----------

## luna80

grazie! sempre gentilissimo.

strano per nano dato che è quello il mio editor di default, per questo mi chiedevo.

oggi faccio un pò di pulizia....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> strano per nano dato che è quello il mio editor di default, per questo mi chiedevo.

 

E' selezionato in eselect editor list?

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   strano per nano dato che è quello il mio editor di default, per questo mi chiedevo. 
> 
> E' selezionato in eselect editor list?

 

noto ora che no, non è selezionato, non è selezionato nessuno a dire il vero

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> noto ora che no, non è selezionato, non è selezionato nessuno a dire il vero

 

Se lo selezioni, sempre con eselect, dovrebbe sparire dalla lista di depclean

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   noto ora che no, non è selezionato, non è selezionato nessuno a dire il vero 
> 
> Se lo selezioni, sempre con eselect, dovrebbe sparire dalla lista di depclean

 

si, infatti. era quello, thanks.

sto googlagando anche per quickpkg così mi creo i binari delle vecchie versioni di gcc, grazie del consiglio

giornata di manutenzione insomma  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> sto googlagando anche per quickpkg così mi creo i binari delle vecchie versioni di gcc, grazie del consiglio

 

C'e' anche una guida sul wiki

----------

## luna80

si, l'ho vista!

cmq avevo visto male...il warning del nano nel depclean c'è anche se l'ho impostato di default con eselect..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa contiene il file /etc/env.d/99editor?

----------

## luna80

ecco

```
gentoo ~ # more /etc/env.d/99editor 

# Configuration file for eselect

# This file has been automatically generated.

EDITOR="nano"
```

----------

## sabayonino

Sta storia della rimozione di "nano" al depclean c'è da una vita e sinceramente non ho mai capito perchè visto che è di default già allo stage3.

spesso basta o una ricompilata allo stesso nano (senza l'opzione --oneshot | -1 ) , oppure  aggiungerlo al world file

```
--deselect [ y | n ]

              Remove  atoms and/or sets from the world file. This action is implied by uninstall actions, including --depclean, --prune and --unmerge. Use --deselect=n in order to pre‐

              vent uninstall actions from removing atoms from the world file.

```

```
emerge --deselect n nano
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> Sta storia della rimozione di "nano" al depclean c'è da una vita e sinceramente non ho mai capito perchè visto che è di default già allo stage3.

 

Tipo dal 2011?

----------

## sabayonino

LOL

forse anche da prima e nessuno se n'era mai accorto   :Mr. Green: 

Ormai ho preso l'abitudine già al primo "emerge" di inserirlo direttamente nel world , non ci faccio più nemmeno caso sinceramente.

----------

## luna80

come si dice mal comune mezzo gaudio...non è grave cmq, soprattutto c'è più di un workaround...

grazie ancora ad entrambi

----------

